# twisted grill, custom



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get some twisted bar, either thin or 1/2 - 1in thick? kind of like the ones that are on sissy bars or pedals of lowrider bikes, the chrome kind...thanks


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

u answered your own question, just buy 15 of those and make your grill


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i got from the local steel shop. i think i paid 15 for 12 feet. had to chrome it though


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

great thanks.

if i bought all those for a bike that would cost way too much rather than going directly to the source. gracias


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i saw a monte carlo like that, this kid made his grille n shop class, he said make sure u use chrome pieces after u welded, cuz itll get all fucced up


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

the best way to do it is to have the bars cut to size and make the outer frame.
have everything polished, weld it together , then have it plated.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?pag...lid+Bar*[email protected]@

this is where i buy mine from i lucked out it is right down the street from my shop they got em with a lot of twist or not many at all.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I was looking in to getting my cutty grills done up, then talked to a guy that does the hand rails and all that other ornamental stuff and he told me 300 just to fab them.......then their is chrome....another 150 to 200 dollars :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 16 2008, 06:17 AM~9707838
> *I was looking in to getting my cutty grills done up, then talked to a guy that does the hand rails and all that other ornamental stuff and he told me 300 just to fab them.......then their is chrome....another 150 to 200 dollars :0  :0  :0
> *


fk that :0


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

its a prety old school look isnt it? what im really trying to do is cover my head light with one continuous grill.


----------



## g-mark76 (Oct 31, 2004)

my homie did is own grill ang chrome it after. he just twiste the iron with a ratchet.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 15 2008, 11:30 PM~9706529
> *http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?pag...lid+Bar*[email protected]@
> 
> this is where i buy mine from i lucked out it is right down the street from my shop they got em with a lot of twist or not many at all.
> *


thats where we get ours from :biggrin: they are a good place to order from


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 16 2008, 05:56 PM~9711851
> *fk that  :0
> *



thats why I didnt get them done


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 16 2008, 12:30 AM~9706529
> *http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?pag...lid+Bar*[email protected]@
> 
> this is where i buy mine from i lucked out it is right down the street from my shop they got em with a lot of twist or not many at all.
> *


damn, i want solid bars with a close twist style but in 1/4" inch or 5/16"


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-mark76_@Jan 16 2008, 11:00 PM~9714522
> *my homie did is own grill ang chrome it after. he just twiste the iron with a ratchet.
> *


you have to have a metal pipe a lil bigger size over the bar while your twisting it to prevent it from bowing out in the middle while twisting!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 18 2008, 05:31 PM~9728029
> *you have to have a metal pipe a lil bigger size over the bar while your twisting it to prevent it from bowing out in the middle while twisting!
> *


not always, if your careful and GOOD at it, you dont have to. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 15 2008, 08:50 PM~9705390
> *i got from the local steel shop. i think i paid 15 for 12 feet. had to chrome it though
> 
> 
> ...


ihats what i do allready twisted its for making fences.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 18 2008, 05:41 PM~9728489
> *not always,  if your careful and GOOD at it, you dont have to.  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 18 2008, 02:31 PM~9728029
> *you have to have a metal pipe a lil bigger size over the bar while your twisting it to prevent it from bowing out in the middle while twisting!
> *


2 vises bolted to a 2x6 clamped to a bench, clamp your metal in one vise, there should be a section of pipe in the second vise that your bar stock can pass through . that keeps it stright. put your handle on the end that is passing out the pipe. heat the bar stock wth a torch and turn . its how i did it a long time ago to make my handlebars ..... i got the idea form a steelworker. i know it sounds complicated , but it works and is easy......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 15 2008, 08:50 PM~9705390
> *i got from the local steel shop. i think i paid 15 for 12 feet. had to chrome it though
> 
> 
> ...


more pics? thast looks like a bad ass z......


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 18 2008, 10:30 PM~9730962
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


thats fucking wack


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 19 2008, 02:50 PM~9734030
> *thats fucking wack
> *


x2,looks very homemade


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah he bought FLAT STOCK n twisted his own i bet, would look ok if they curls all lined up.

you cane buy the square stock and twist your own,not sure where to get the machine though.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 19 2008, 02:50 PM~9734030
> *thats fucking wack
> *


to each his own, it would look better if there was more twist in the bars


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SOMEONE REALLY TOOK A PICTURE OF THAT?~WOW


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

1/4 fully twisted


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jan 20 2008, 09:28 PM~9741990
> *1/4 fully twisted
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im looking for, who did that for ya?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK HE DID IT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jan 20 2008, 08:28 PM~9741990
> *1/4 fully twisted
> 
> 
> ...


thats what the black monte needs


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah thats what i like more twist makes it look almost like its diamond cut.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 21 2008, 12:20 AM~9743403
> *thats what the black monte needs
> *


it needs alot more than that :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 21 2008, 01:58 AM~9744186
> *yeah thats what i like more twist makes it look almost like its diamond cut.
> *


i wonder where you can buy the same size 1/4 steel to do those, i can find 1/4 only 3/8 :angry:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i orderd the meterial from the guy who fabed it up for me u should be able to find some online look up metal artists or ornamental steel it was like ten bucks for 6 feet i dont rember when u find it u should be able to find someone locally to do it for u like a custom motor cycle shop or metal artists guys


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

o yeah buy cold rolled steel it will have a nicer finish for plateing


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That's cold as fuck ..real good work...


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jan 18 2008, 01:31 PM~9728029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is the correct way and there is the dumb way.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 25 2008, 01:20 AM~9778948
> *:biggrin:
> thanks for that tip adrian
> There is the correct way and there is the dumb way.
> *


i agree! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar+Jan 21 2008, 03:24 PM~9747391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks alot bro!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 21 2008, 12:07 AM~9744230
> *it needs alot more than that :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT BITCH NEEDS TO BE IN MY CRUSHER~!!!!!!!!!GRILLE FIRST~!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2008, 10:19 PM~9730885
> *2 vises bolted to a 2x6 clamped to a bench, clamp your metal in one vise, there should be a section of pipe in the second vise that your bar stock can pass through . that keeps it stright. put your handle on the end that is passing out the pipe. heat the bar stock wth a torch and turn . its how i did it a long time ago to make my handlebars ..... i got the idea form a steelworker. i know it sounds complicated , but it works and is easy......
> *


How bout warming up the metal with a rose bud tip on the torch and then twisting it. This is how I did my daughters bike and after you get the hang of it you will see how many turns to get a certain twist so I twisted everything. Now make sure you buff out the metal before you send it out to the chromer and they will give you a better deal.PEACE.....................................................................


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 18 2008, 11:30 PM~9730962
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: 
:barf: 
***** call it what ya need,
if im haten then call me a hater
but damn ur shit needs help...
even the fucken lic.plate needs
bondo.... :0


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Bump.
Thinkin of doin a full lenght grille with twisted stock, or twistin it myself if i cant find the material, as 3/8 bars are common over here.
Question is:
Will this get chrome easy? I asked the chrome guy about chromin my square tubin grille. Its made of five 3/4inch square bars with 3/4inch spacing in between, and he said chrome wont stick in between the bars?? Would this apply for the twisted stock too? Or hes trippin?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Bump.
> Thinkin of doin a full lenght grille with twisted stock, or twistin it myself if i cant find the material, as 3/8 bars are common over here.
> Question is:
> Will this get chrome easy? I asked the chrome guy about chromin my square tubin grille. Its made of five 3/4inch square bars with 3/4inch spacing in between, and he said chrome wont stick in between the bars?? Would this apply
> ...


He's tripping lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

yah, youre not the first that say so. Weird that a chromer doesnt know tho..btw, the grille in question is the one in my avatar.

So, bump! Pics of twisted stock grilles or accessories?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

ttt
Post your twisted stock grilles mofos!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------

